
Hackers stole a casino's database through a thermometer in the lobby fish tank - el_duderino
http://www.businessinsider.com/hackers-stole-a-casinos-database-through-a-thermometer-in-the-lobby-fish-tank-2018-4?r=UK&IR=T
======
karmakaze
Why would a bank or casino put IoT devices on a trusted network? You can't
rely on security being done for you. Just put them on a separate network that
has to go through the internet to get to your other networks.

